# Stren® Stamina Fishing Line reviews?



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyone else use this line last year, how was your experience, will you be ordering again? 

http://www.basspro.com/Stren-Stamina-Fishing-Line/product/10204545/-1638422

I gave this a try last year after reading about it in a thread here. 
Checking how much is left and thinking about ordering for next season.
I thought it was pretty good, I had the 15# Hi Viz on several spinning reels.
It did seem a bit thick but was strong and didn't seem to hold memory to bad.
I wish I could have casted farther, but not sure that was due to line.
I may try the 10# on a reel or two this year, use for plugging and lures...


Any other suggestions welcome, thanks for any thoughts...


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I used the 20lb on my anchor rod a lot in the past. I like it a lot for the money.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I used the Stamina Hi viz in 20 lb for a trip this fall. Did not notice a significant difference in casting difference between it and Sufix Tri although it seemed much stiffer than 17lb sufix (No 20lb to compare with at the time).

I was impressed with the durability, after 2 days of fishing the line had no noticeable nicks or abrasions and I checked often. No 20 lb Sufix to compare with, but I did respool a couple of reels with 17lb Sufix because I noticed abrasions. On the second night, I hooked a unstoppable fish, and the Stamina did not break until the arbor knot even with both thumbs on the spool and the drag much tighter than I would ever fish it otherwise. When I emptied the spool after the trip there were no abrasions or nicks. Good enough for me. 

On the downside, I can't find large spools of it and carrying multiple small spools would be an issue. 

I bought a couple spools of 15 and intend to try it this spring.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CJS said:


> On the second night, I hooked a unstoppable fish, and the Stamina did not break until the arbor knot even with both thumbs on the spool and the drag much tighter than I would ever fish it otherwise.


 Had that happen to me a few times.. If ya tie good knots that's what happens.. I love that K-E-R-SNAP that it gives when ya hit the bottom of the spool on an "unstoppable"... 

As far as the stamina couldn't find it in 17 only 20,that was the only reason why I didn't try it.. Like a small diameter for holding better as well as casting.. From those that used 20 in stamina last year,everyone that did gave good reviews on it...


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, sounds like good experience all around, think I stay with it again...

"unstoppable fish" sounds like so much fun right now ... when its freezin cold outside!
I lost one off the pier last year, broke this 15# early after few hearth pounding minutes.
I tightened the drag trying to keep it out of the pylons and snapped.
Guessing it was large skate by how slow it moved, never know, but was big fun.

I think I'll stay with the 15#, may try some 10# for a pluggin rod trying to get bit more distance. Something to keep me busy in the winter, fixin up and getting ready till can hit it again.


----------

